# Rafting with Little Ones



## G-wood Todd (Jun 24, 2006)

First off I would like to introduce myself to the forums. My name is Tood and I live in Glenwood Springs, CO. My wife and I have kayaked for several years until the addition of our little girl who is currently 16 months old. Recently we have invested in a raft to get back on the river again this summer as a family. The raft itself is a 14 ft SB with the intention of adding a row frame to it so that one of us can row while the other attends to the little one. We will be doing mostly day trips with the hopes of a few overnighters. 

What advice can you give to make rafting enjoyable for the little ones? What do you do to keep them safe and warm? What is some necessary gear?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## beanack (Jun 20, 2008)

Just go when its warm and not to much wind. The Upper C is great and I have brought my kids on that run since they were 2.5 yo. Loads of great sections on the Colorado near you. If your kids are young I would recommend doing short sections and taking lots of stops to check things out. Pump house to Radium on the upper C is perfect. Your never more than an hour or two from the takeout. So if everyone is having fun make stops. If you foresee a meltdown than speed up to the takeout. Always leave with them wanting more and they will always want to get back on the water.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Get you a good umbrella or bimini top for your rig. Plan to take a good stove and kitchen box in case you need to stop and eat or get off the river for some reason........ like a "out of the blue" wind, rain , or snow storm. Overpreperation when rafting with the very young goes a long way.


----------



## Bigdrops (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree with caverdan. a bimini or big umbrella is a must. also create as much flat space on your frame with plenty of paco so that your little one has plenty of room for breastfeeding, napping, cuddling. Lots of her favorite snacks and special treats. And a motor, incase foul weather or an epic meltdown encroaches on your river trip. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## BetterNot (Mar 11, 2014)

I've been rafting ever since I can remember. Entertainment was never really an issue for me, always enjoyed being out there. I remember once I was in the rapid "silver bullet" (I think that is the name) on the Arkansas and I lost my favorite hat. That trip wasn't that good afterwards, for me at least. I would recommend not bringing along something that will bring down your kid's attitude if lost. Hope I helped


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

*Kids*

We take dinner with us and leave a stove at the bottom or pay for a shuttle service. When we get off the river we change them right away, and we try to end the trip at a park with a play area and picnic area. We get them fed and play a little more, then they fall asleep on the way home for the evening. Our biggest challenge was after we got off the river, and this system really smoothed out our trips. 
This year I already got some new wet suits for them, and I keep extra clothes and towels in the raft in case they need to get warm and dry. We toss in some sand and pool toys for them to play with throughout the day. My son started at 3 and my girl started at 2.5, now they are 6 and 3.5 years old. My son is already talking about rafting this season. 
We ended last season with some continuous class II -III, they did great. We only had one yucky weather day on probably 12 trips in 2013. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Get her over to the pool and get her comfortable in the water. I wouldn't take her on the water until she is at one with it. A bad experience could create life long issues.


----------



## G-wood Todd (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks all for the comments. 
A canopy is a good idea and has been brought up several times by the wife as a must have item. 
I like the idea of overpreparation such as extra food and warm cloths. Having dinner at take out in a park sounds nice and would help reduce the "I'm tired and hungry crankiness" 
As for exposing her to water, we have been regularly taking her to the pool since she was 12 weeks old and she loves the water. We work with her to get comfortable floating on her back (not quite there yet) and we have a pfd on order and plan on getting her used to wearing it in the pool before getting out on the river. 
I am curious as to what you all dress them in? River gear for little ones seem a little limited. I was thinking of a shorty 3 mm wet suit but it might be a little overkill on warm days.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Ours wear rash guard type stuff that they used to swim in the pool with, and our son borrowed a wet suit on the last trip. The rash guard is the bare minimum for us. I'll post up some wet suit experiences this summer, but I'm thinking they will have to get used to them also. My son tried his on this week, and he said he doesn't like it when its dry. Hopefully when it gets wet and keeps him warm he'll like it better. Emma hasn't tried hers on yet.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

simple thing- but if you get an early start, you can usually beat the bad weather. Getting off the water before 2 o'clock or so means they won't be caught out in a storm that might be uncomfortable for them.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

As soon as they were old enough to car camp, we figured they were old enough for a ruby Horsethief trip. You can strap a car seat to the passenger deck to prevent it sliding off when you bump into something, and vigilance is ALWAYS necessary. Have another adult or capable teen to keep a hand on them. Teach them to swim in your local pool first, at least get the yunguns used to the water, but they will likely not be in the water. Don't take them at high water. Get PFD's that fit properly and don't take no for an answer. Remember cold water affects them way faster than it does you. Sand toys are a good idea.

Mantra: kids are always in training. By 6-8 yo they are ready for class 3 like Brown's, 8-10 we were in Lodore, taking 10 and 12 yo into Yampa and westwater this summer. It happens faster than you might think. Bottom line: Get them out!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Once you start doing overnighters, remember that kids get into more trouble in camp than they do on the raft. On the raft, they are contained & watched. Make sure you keep a close watch on them at camp. Good rain & splash wear, good PFD, warm layers, sunscreen, sun hat, and toys for boat & camp. Make it a fun adventure.

The kid in our group started Main Salmon trips at age 4. Now she's about to turn 14, and she still loves the river. She rows the cat with her mom, and runs the class II rapids. I'm sure she'll be asking for her own boat soon.


----------



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

Snacks!


----------



## alanbol (Jun 3, 2005)

I think it's all been covered...
Snacks (indulge), sand toys, car seat strapped to the deck, shade, and plenty of lotion (sand causes chafing). 
Never ever leave them alone, even "for a sec". It helps to have more adults than kids on the trip. Start with a double-team, later you can go man-to-man, and then a zone.
They make little beach chairs. Get one. It's fun.
We've been taking our kids (now 14 and 16) on a river trips since they were months old. 2 years ago we ran the Grand.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

G-wood Todd said:


> I am curious as to what you all dress them in? River gear for little ones seem a little limited. I was thinking of a shorty 3 mm wet suit but it might be a little overkill on warm days.


Dry clothes, have lots of warm dry clothes. They get cold easy, even if it's hot outside. If they get wet and there is a breeze they'll be cold. It's really not likely you'll be able to "bail" if things don't go well (our floats are 2 hours minimum, even with hard down rowing) so be prepared. Lots of food, drinks, toys, clothes, blankets, hat's and shade. Bimini is key, umbrella's are ok but more temper-mental in the wind and cover a much smaller area. Have a place for them to take a nap. If they still nap in the car seat great, but if not we add some padding to your bench and cover them up. We actually used a little collapsible tent (Kelty brand) it kept them corralled long enough for them to realize they were tired and fall asleep. Spend lots of time with them and let them play and figure out the boat. If you're supper fearful that they are going to fall in, they will pick up on it and it won't be as much fun. Lastly, don't take them on sketchy water, you won't (or at least shouldn't) be able to relax, it's about you and them having fun. Keep it simple but get them outside. We didn't do elaborate dinners at the takeout, just a bag of PB&J's and a chocolate milk and they were asleep in the truck before we were loaded up. I will start thinking down the BBQ road though as they get older and harder to please.

Our kids have been floating they're whole life (oldest first float 10 days, youngest 24 days old) At that point they knew nothing of what was going on. Both were born in July so their first trips were hot. We just kept them shaded and fed. Their first trip was way more for the us than them. Getting them onto the water was probably selfishly so that we were able to maintain our lives and keep doing what we love. but we had decided before we had kids that we were going to involve the kids in our lives, not change who/what we were and cater to our kids. It has been utterly successful thus far, they love the river, have gone bird hunting, deer and antelope hunting, fishing, camping, skiing and exploring with us. They love every opportunity we give them to be outside. Last night we were looking for our Sunday night movie and came to the River Wild (which I recorded the other day) my oldest said yah! whitewater!!! (they knew nothing of the plot, thankfully) He kept asking when can we go there, have you done that river yet dad, I can't wait for summer, can we do more white water this summer... on and on. It was really exciting for me and I believe this enthusiasm stems from being raised on the river. 

Obviously I can't say enough in praise for getting your little ones onto the river (or into whatever it is you really like), so IMHO get them out and have fun. You'll learn what works best by trial and error, just be safe and have fun!


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*more ideas*

Start with short runs in the raft for the little ones and work your way up to longer runs as they adapt. Ending the run at a spot where they can play in the water/sandy beach is a nice touch and gives them something to look forward to at the end of the run. Having other kids of similar ages along on the same run/trip can make a HUGE difference in the enjoyment level for the kids. Take advantage of any opportunities to get the kids in the water - jumping off the raft, floating in a PFD, etc. By doing that they'll know what to do when they accidentally end up in the water and will be less likely to freak out and panic. 

Gear suggestions: The warmer the kid is the more fun they'll have. The local river where I'm at is shallow and cold. Kid sized farmer john wetsuits are nice for knee protection and some warmth when wading and swimming in the water. Combine the farmer with a neoprene top or a rash guard/splash jacket. Neoprene booties can help keep the feet warm and offer some protection.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Keep them warm and dry. Check out Oakiwear.com for really awesome kids rain suits and waders. We got our little guy the bootfoot neoprene waders for toddlers, paired it with warm top layers and a rain jacket, then a PFD over all. Feet stayed dry in the self bailer, and you can actually wade with them on the beaches and they get to experience being in the water with you and still stay dry, happy and warm, even in early spring or late into the fall. Shory wetsuits and river shoes are way too cold. Frequent beach/play breaks needed. The SALUS kids PFD are the best I've seen. We use our recretec table as the front seat/bench. Having a place for the kiddo's to strech out, or lay down for a bit it essential. We also run a NRS front thigh bar way down low just above the front tubes. When the little ones get a bit older, they can lean against the bar and brace themselves (using the PFD padding) while going through little wave trains. It gives them a lot more balance and bracing options in the front bay than just the tubes alone. When it gets rougher, they sit back on the table with an adult, hands on. Now that my boy is a little older, standing and bracing in the front and catching waves in the face is now the best part of any day on the river -when its warm. Being in Glenwood, you have so many options for half day floats from Carbondale down, and Grizzly through Silt, with takeouts all along the way.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

One adult assigned to each kid when they are really little. Oarsman doesn't count. We do the San Juan annually with multiple families. The best family time possible, IMO. Summer is nice on that rio if you have a bimini. The water is warm. The kids love swimming in their PFDs. Be careful at camp. Make them wear their PFDs there if they are anywhere near the water. Washed out beaches that create 2' drops into the rio can be dangerous for them, especially if they are playing above the rafts. Saw good advice in another thread a while back. Be careful with little ones in the front of the raft even in moving flat water if it is shallow. I can imagine a pretty poor scenario with a little one being run over/pinned under a raft.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

My kids are 11 and 13 and have rafted their whole life. You've heard some of this- keep mileage to 15 or lower depending on flow. If the weather's going to be bad for a multi day - stay home. If they start with good experiences they will want to come back for more. Take other kids along so that they have entertainment. Best investment - those water guns. When the kids were really little we put a gear net in the bow so that I could tuck them into there and cover them up for naps. They called it the hole and they still do. Of course this doesn't work for big water, but we didn't do big water until they could swim. Make sure they have a whistle and know safety rules even if they are 3. Best multi day toy - take those glow sticks put it on a fishing rod at night and cast it into the river - soooo cool. Sunburns suck so slather on the sunscreen - they won't and they'll be miserable. I kind of go overboard on this and pretty much cover them with long sleeved rashguards and leggings. Big brimmed hats. My kids won't wear sunglasses, but they will wear their hats.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I have two daughters who started at 2.5 years each. We do lots of multi day now but my one daughter gets super chafed on her legs. Sometimes on her chin where the bigger PFD she used to wear would rub. In and out of the water 50 times a day may have something to do with it. Lotion only makes it burn. The only thing that works is vaseline. Critical on a longer trip. Also in case they get sand chafe on sandals ( for adults too) moleskin can save the day.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

carvedog said:


> I have two daughters who started at 2.5 years each. We do lots of multi day now but my one daughter gets super chafed on her legs. Sometimes on her chin where the bigger PFD she used to wear would rub. In and out of the water 50 times a day may have something to do with it. Lotion only makes it burn. The only thing that works is vaseline. Critical on a longer trip. Also in case they get sand chafe on sandals ( for adults too) moleskin can save the day.


Yet they continue to go, right?

Perfect example of setting them up proper at the early ages and providing fun, safe, and comfortable experiences. That's your bottom line.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

A section that is great for the little ones and is close to you is put in at Dotsero and take out at the first take out in the canyon, (sorry forgot the name). It is only like 4 miles and flat, but it is easy for you to access early in the day before storms roll in and the kids loved being on the river and being able to watch trains and trucks roll by. At least the boys did.

Pretty much everything has been covered just go have fun and bring lots of snacks and sand toys for beach time. If you are camping out we always put a couple glow sticks on the kids.

Have fun


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

DoStep said:


> Yet they continue to go, right?
> 
> Perfect example of setting them up proper at the early ages and providing fun, safe, and comfortable experiences. That's your bottom line.


Yup. Nine and 12.5 now and they love it.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

If your kids are 2 or older it helps to have other families come along. My kids started by canoeing to a beach about 1/2 mile from our house with 3 or four families all with kids ages 2-4. The kids had a blast playing together. They turned 27 today and still love the river.


----------



## wildsoles (Feb 20, 2013)

Someone already mentioned this, but it's important enough to second it: one adult assigned to each kid, and the rower doesn't count. 

Most of the other gear has already been covered, but here are a couple things I haven't heard mentioned yet:

We had trouble finding a helmet that would fit our 4 year old, and so went with his bike helmet, which also had a little visor on it which helped with the sun. I wasn't just worried about rocks, but also about bonking noggins on oars, frame, or dryboxes. Things tend to get a little silly with kids on board (as they should!), and so better safe than sorry.

Crocs. In camp they are dry, regardless how wet they get during the day. They float if they get tossed out of the raft. And to not have to take shoes on & off when playing -- priceless.

Splash gear (aka, rain pants). They just helped shed the water in the big splashes, so his polypro layer (or neoprene, depending on the trip) stayed drier.

Hat with a drawstring so they don't lose it in a wind gust.

Hydration. He wasn't used to having to drink so much, but being out in the sun all day we had to force the issue a little bit. We normally don't have juice at home because of the sugar, but having this as a "special treat" on river trips made it much easier to keep enough fluids in him. Just something to think about ahead of time. 

Camera. Don't forget to be in the moment, but also, remember to take pictures. Little faces with big grins make some of the best river pics ever.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

+1 on the camera. It's great to see pics and video of our River Girl back when she was little. Before you know it, you kids will be on the oars, rowing or paddling the river. The memories of how they got there are priceless.


----------



## G-wood Todd (Jun 24, 2006)

I wanted to thank everyone for their comments. We got the little one out twice this weekend. Once on my buddy's boat and the other on our boat. We kept both trips short and sweet. She loved it and handled the floats very well. Here's a pic on my buddy's boat.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

G-wood Todd said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for their comments. We got the little one out twice this weekend. Once on my buddy's boat and the other on our boat. We kept both trips short and sweet. She loved it and handled the floats very well. Here's a pic on my buddy's boat.


A River Girl in the making for sure. She even has a mini dry suit!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

She was great and made everyone smile I love how she held tight to Raffi!


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

We've been boating with Riley since he was 8 months old, Pumphouse was his first trip. He's 12 now, does a bit of rowing, but has turned into a great kayaker.

Here is list I posted years ago, hope its helpful. There are quite a few other threads that talk about boating with kids if you do a quick search.

Wool, fleece, poly, and/or nylon clothes only. It's important that there is no cotton, even undies and socks. The only exception would be when it's super hot and you want a cotton shirt to keep wet for cooling.

sunscreen 
California Baby (love this stuff, esp the stick)

aloe
bug spray 
Natural Insect Repellent

Sting Stop (for the nasty bites you'll always get) 
Great Homeopathic remedies - - By Company - Boericke & Tafel - Topicals - Stingstop Insect Gel

sunhat
sunglasses
water bottle
first aid (should have age specific things, such as homeopathy for teething or fevers)
wipes
beanie or balaclava (cold temp sleeping)
mittens/gloves
rain coat/pants (ponchos are questionable)
rain boots (no liners for quicker drying)
Kamik - STOMP

Keens (good for off and on river)
fleece lined jacket with outer wind layer
fleece shirt/pants
long undie shirt/pants
swim shorts
long sleeve swim shirt
quick dry sun shirt
quick dry sun pants
socks, thin and thick
bag for dirty clothes
beach towel

wetsuit
drysuit/drytop
helmet
PFD
paddling gloves
booties

Big Agnes Sleeping bag with pad pocket. It helps to keep them warm and on the pad. 

children's binoculars, compass, magnifying glass, headlamp
sand toys/water guns
favorite book
notebook/crayons
camp chair

Lots of fruit (grapes are great), yogurt, healthy trail mix, cheese & crackers, energy & protein bars. Jerky
Keep a small lunch set of utensils handy in the dry box

REI sales are a good place to go, or second hand stores
Patagonia, Solumbra or Coolibar make some nice stuff, but pricy 
Sun Precautions,30+ SPF Clothing or Sun Protection Clothing For Children, Kids Sun Protective Clothing – Coolibar Inc.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

G-wood Todd said:


> I wanted to thank everyone for their comments. We got the little one out twice this weekend. Once on my buddy's boat and the other on our boat. We kept both trips short and sweet. She loved it and handled the floats very well. Here's a pic on my buddy's boat.


Glad you had some great trips!!

I took my boys out this weekend. My first solo trip with them (Mom was working) and I was a bit nervous about having two boys with fishing poles for a day by myself... I have had some rough days lake fishing with the two together but always had the ability to leave if they turned unruly. As we all know, once you shove off, you're pretty much committed on the river...But it turned out awesome, they had a blast and the two seats and all the decks on the new boat kept them busy and separated. There was only one massive tangle and that was at the boat ramp before they each went to their respective seats. They had a blast as usual and spent most of the time ordering me to row back and forth across the river to hit every wave that resulted in even a little "white" water. It seems they are still completely hooked! Woo hoo 

View attachment 8225


On a side note I found out that my SL is a ferrying machine! 7 strokes to get all the way across the Yellowstone was the best I counted


----------

